# paper tune a recurve?



## 1bowhuntr (Aug 31, 2006)

New to traditional. Can you paper tune a recurve? I have a Martin X-200, 2216 aluminum, 5" feathers and 125 grain screw in field points. Thanks for any info.:darkbeer:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

1bowhuntr said:


> New to traditional. Can you paper tune a recurve? I have a Martin X-200, 2216 aluminum, 5" feathers and 125 grain screw in field points. Thanks for any info.:darkbeer:


Yes...I do...after I have bareshafted tuned my arrows.
I bareshaft tune them to be very slightly weak...and than fletch them and paper tune. I will than adjust my brace height by + or - an 1/8" if needed depending on the kind of tear I'm getting.

Ray


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

1 - 

Yes, you can, but understand it's a ball park estimate at best. That doesn't mean it can't or shouldn't be used, just that it has limitations. The frame should be set around 15' from you, not 5' as with compounds. The acid test for finger shooters is bareshafting. Start at 10 yds as a sanity check, then 20. Thats usyually enough. Depending on how serious you are, you can go as far back as yot form can handle. The serious FITA guys bareshaft at 70m. 

Now lets do a little math.

IIRC the X-200 is offered at 55# tops (no comment if you're actually using that weight). A 29" 2216 spines to about 75#. At 31", about 65 and full lenght about 55#. I'm willing to bet you have the wrong arrows  

Viper1 out.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I like that Viper - Your overspined.
I have evolved into bare shaft tuning and going to paper tuning when arrows are all completed and I change something (add quiver, string, etc...) I use it to check things later. If you buy your arrows complete you will have no choice but to paper tune.
I use to have a good link for paper tuning but I can't find it - maybe someone will post one for you - hint, hint.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

you will give your self brain damage paper tuning a rc,


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

dead eye dick said:


> you will give your self brain damage paper tuning a rc,


Hey dead eye...kinda like this 

Ray


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

that looks like a bad vegas target!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL...yep...those 3 spot targets can sure give you brain damage 

Ray


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Probably the best tuning info. on the web is at www.bowmaker.net . Keep in mind you can only tune as well as you can shoot--a bad release, inconsistencies, etc. can give a false reading.

Chad


----------



## 1bowhuntr (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank You for your thoughts. I will check into my arrows. My bow is 45# @ 28" and I am drawing 30".


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I would look more to the 2016 side of things. It would help to know what that bows draw weight is at your draw length.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I find paper tuning an extremely useful tool, particularly for finding the right nocking point and arrow spine for beginners who are unable to shoot consistent groups. Then when more experienced you can advance to group tuning and walk-back tuning. As Viper said, I always tune at 5M rather than up close like the compounders. You have to give the arrow a chance to recover from initial paradox.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Viper you mean I would have to be able to hit the paper at 15'. Man you don't want much do you? LOL!!!!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bubba -

Given the looks/condition of the paper frame at our range, apparently a number of folks are finding that difficult as well. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The frame at our range was constructed by one of our members who is an iron worker out of HEAVY angle iron, but it's still taken a beating.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

In Buckmaster's book, Hunting Trophy Deer, there is a chapter on paper tuning.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> In Buckmaster's book, Hunting Trophy Deer, there is a chapter on paper tuning.


Or free Tuning For Tens over at texasarchery.org, or the Eliot Archer's Reference 05 guide, which has Tuning for Tens in it, or the Easton Tuning guide. All of those free guides have detailed information on paper tuning.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried to put a D-loop on the string and useing a mechanical release to paper tune a recurve? I'm new to recurve shooting and haven't done much tuning on one.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

bhp -

I'm sure it's been done, but it's a pretty dumb move. Unlike a compound/release rig (or basically any bow shot with a release) the shooter is part of what's being tuned when shooting a stickbow. The archers paradox that we are trying to exploit is caused by both the offset from centershot (a constant) and the roll of the string off the fingers (a variable for most stickbow guys). So, while that can and does work with a compound, it would be useless for a stickbow, as without the specific shooter's fingers on the string, the tuning process would be meaningless.

Viper1 out.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I bareshaft test and don't really paper tune at all. However, when I see compounders struggling with paper tuning and I'm shooting my trusty old Tamerlane, I get a kick out of showing them what a tiny hole with 3 wings looks like. My Tamerlane is 66" and 42# and it shoots 1914+ arrows like bullets.


----------

